# 1980 La Pavoni Europiccola - Where to start?



## Jetpac (Nov 19, 2016)

So, i'm going to preface this with the fact i am a *complete novice*. I have been using an Aeropress for some years and I have been looking try espresso at home having recently picked up a Rok GC Grinder and get something like a Gaggia machine, Rok or a Flair but i spotted a La Pavoni Europiccola on Facebook marketplace for under £100 and i have seen they have some espresso provenance so i kind of went on a whim and bought it! It has now arrived and to be honest I'm not entirely sure where to start or even if i've got a good deal or not!).

I have done some research into it and have a few ideas but was after a bit of guidance first as i know it will need some work/refurbishment which i am not necessarily worried about doing myself.

*Things I know (or at least think i do!):*



It is from 1980 (has 80/2 written on the base under the rubber)


It works - It heats up


There is a leak around the boiler cap


Nothing comes out of the steam wand when the valve is opened


The rubber is starting to degrade on the front right (a few very small cracks and a small tear on the base).


There is a small amount of horizontal wobble in the lever arm (i dont know if this is normal)


There seems to be very little rust (apart from maybe some spots on the lever arm?)


What i'm assuming is the pressure release valve appears allows steam out constantly when heated (there is the sound of steam being released kind of like a boiling kettle)


It came with a basket and a screen that i have no idea what they are for (pictures in the link


I have taken some pictures (i will attach a few here and the rest in a link)

*Things that i think i need to do/want to do:*



Replace all the gaskets (but i am unsure of what kit to get/where/how much is reasonable to pay)


Give the boiler a clean (i have citric acid... will this do or could it potentially damage the boiler?)


Potentially paint or powder coat the base (probably cream white because brown whilst classic and original...is bloody horrible)


Learn how to use the thing! especially in terms of the actual switches and thee steam wand.


So i guess my questions are:



What sort of condition is my machine in (relatively speaking? I have literally no reference points from experience as this is the first one i've seen and it's older than me.)


Where should I start? and where would be good to get the parts i need?


What have i overlooked so far?


What are the extra pieces i have identified?


Any other wisdom that i can glean


Here is the link to the whole host of photos i took

Any help and guidance will be very gratefully welcomed!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Jetpac - hi. There's a site by Francesco Ceccarelli http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_eng.htm

where you'll find all sorts of help.

The espresso shop https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk has all sorts of spares and kit. Just pick the one you want. There are exploded diagrams and notes on the parts. The only big change was in 2000 and those were called millennium machines (bigger group). So make sure whatever you do you don't buy any millennium kits.

it looks in great condition. Make sure you always keep he tray and the whole machine dry at all times.

edit: just saw your link. He basket you are holding is&#8230; no clue. Maybe something to dose coffee with? Not sure.

Citric acid is fine. 50g/L, take extra care NOT to spill on the chrome. If you do, clean with damp cloth and wipe ASAP!

You say nothing comes out of the steam wand. If the machine is reaching pressure, Maybe the valve is broken? Or blocked? Who knows.

personally I would only descale the boiler. I would not pull descale through the group. You can remove the group really easily, best to do that, disassemble and give it a really good clean, and only descale if really necessary.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Your machine looks great and you've done really well getting it for less than £100. The machine is from the late 70s but the heating element is a more recent replacement.

Descale it with citric acid and replace all of the gaskets. These can be purchased from the espresso shop or Ferrari's espresso. There's guides on YouTube on how to do this. For any info on the machine Francesco's as mentioned above is great for info and older parts.


----------



## Jetpac (Nov 19, 2016)

Nopapercup said:


> Your machine looks great and you've done really well getting it for less than £100. The machine is from the late 70s but the heating element is a more recent replacement.
> 
> Descale it with citric acid and replace all of the gaskets. These can be purchased from the espresso shop or Ferrari's espresso. There's guides on YouTube on how to do this. For any info on the machine Francesco's as mentioned above is great for info and older parts.


 Actually gave it a citric descale and a good cleaning and polish today! Came out looking lovely!

The boiler cap actually seals now (i dont know if this was a cruddy thread issue that was sorted by a cleaning) But the seal does still need replacing as it feels like hardened plastic! (im assuming there isnt a plastic piece at the top of the brass threads?)

Giving the steam tip a cleaning allows steam through now (again im unsure of how much steam i should see but its there at least!)

as far as i can tell however they are no other leaks at all. im kind of now thinking that if it ain't broke don't fix it in terms of the gaskets or are there other reasons to replace the gaskets (other than they will break at some point?)..

I put a shot through it and.. well it wasn't great (as i should probably expect) I am having real issues with the plastic tamper soo i have ordered a 49mm stainless one. i think i am probably struggling with dosing as well (the basket seems very small i can get 12g in there and i think this pushes the against the shower screen)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jetpac said:


> assuming there isnt a plastic piece at the top of the brass threads


 nope. It's rubber. 😉



Jetpac said:


> ain't broke don't fix it in terms of the gaskets or are there other reasons to replace the gaskets (other than they will break at some point?)..


 I think replacing the group seals and piston seals will improve things.

see what it works going forwards. It's a learning curve.


----------



## Jetpac (Nov 19, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> nope. It's rubber. 😉
> 
> I think replacing the group seals and piston seals will improve things.
> 
> see what it works going forwards. It's a learning curve.


 Ok so, if i start off with a group replacement then and see how i go, Does this parts list look right for what i need to do (Attached Picture)

I have included a few other bits I know I need (Clip for the portafilter, Boiler cap gasket and im assuming i need to get the grease for the piston seals?)

I don't think i need all the bits in the full group head service kit from what i understand?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You'll need this:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Grouphead-Service-Kit-Old-Group/m-2792.aspx

Personally, I always used the rubber seals rather than the silicone seals. If you look after your machine and lubricate and clean the group every 6 months, they will last at least a couple of years. He horror stories you read on the internet saying that folk replace the group and piston seals every 6 months is total nonsense and most likely it's because they don't look after their machine as they should (every 3 to 6 months, remove the piston, clean the group and piston, clean the seals, re-lube and go again).

Now, my Pavoni was a millennium one. So I don't want to advise you on the wrong parts.

good luck!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Jetpac said:


> Actually gave it a citric descale and a good cleaning and polish today! Came out looking lovely!
> 
> The boiler cap actually seals now (i dont know if this was a cruddy thread issue that was sorted by a cleaning) But the seal does still need replacing as it feels like hardened plastic! (im assuming there isnt a plastic piece at the top of the brass threads?)
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you bought a good one. It's probably worth changing the rubbers in the group and lubricating it.

I've bought one of these in the past and it holds 14 ish grams. https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Double-Filter-Basket-Old-Group---327051/m-2191.aspx

I also have the IMS screen and basket and they're not worth the investment. Definitely get yourself a good tamper and a temperature strip to stick to the group.

Do you have a decent grinder?


----------



## Jetpac (Nov 19, 2016)

Nopapercup said:


> Sounds like you bought a good one. It's probably worth changing the rubbers in the group and lubricating it.
> 
> I've bought one of these in the past and it holds 14 ish grams. https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Double-Filter-Basket-Old-Group---327051/m-2191.aspx
> 
> ...


 I have the Rok Gc grinder which i believe should be good enough? (Again im not super well versed!)



MediumRoastSteam said:


> nope. It's rubber. 😉
> 
> I think replacing the group seals and piston seals will improve things.
> 
> see what it works going forwards. It's a learning curve.


 You were spot on, new seals arrived today and taking it apart the seals clearly have never been changed and were solid pretty much!

I replaced all the seals in the grouphead, boiler cap and also the seal in the steam valve.

Got a New tamper, 3d printed a drip tray and tamping stand.

I think its better now! Now its onto the learning part!


----------



## Jetpac (Nov 19, 2016)

Just wanted to update this with a thank you for your help!.. i did the stripping and got the base powder coated (off white RAL9010).

Repainted the badge and had a little fun with the cable. 3d printed a drip tray.

I was even able to save the original metal sticker on the side so i could reattach it.

I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out!


----------

